# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  For those brave enough....

## TheSilverWolf

I don't lucid dream regularly--I've only had 2 so far, but I had a great idea for a lucid dream setting. It's not for the feint of heart, however. So, for those brave enough, try this and report what happened. Please  :smiley: 


Induce a lucid dream that takes place in the town that takes all: SILENT HILL! Are you brave enough to explore the eerie setting of Silent Hill in your dreams? 

Try this, and please report what happened to you. It would make for a fun challenge  ::D: 

~SilverWolf~

----------


## Scionox

Hehe, this is actually on my huge goal list somewhat for a while and i had a few non-lucid with similar theme, so maybe i'll give it try someday when i be done with my current goals.  :tongue2:

----------


## benni

I might actually try this one day...... but.... I'm soooo incredibly scared by ANY horror movie, game or setting whatsoever!  :Sad:  Maybe this helps fighting this fear? haha I doubt it... I will still try it if I can find a weekend where I don't have anything to do so that I can cry for the next two days  :tongue2:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

When you two try this, I definately want to hear about how it went  :smiley: 

When I finally get another lucid dream, one where I am actually at a high state of awareness (read that, mind? I want you at a HIGH level of awareness next time), I will try this myself. I tried to talk SilentDream into it, but I don't think she's up for that  ::lol:: 

~SilverWolf~

----------


## benni

Keep us updated about it. Could you maybe PM me if you tried this? I really want to know what it is like  :smiley: 

Let me talk to your subconscious: "Hey TheSilverWolf's subconscious. You know what? He is quite new here and puts so incredibly much effort into lucid dreaming. I am certain that the time has come to start rewarding him with awesome lucid dreams from now on. He is determined, motivated, consistent and absolutely keen to have some more LDs. So that's what he will do next night, okay? have an awesome LD! you understood me, subconscious? High awareness is the key word!  ::D:  Any logical flaws will now be like warning signs that you will immediately notice!  ::D: "

so I'm sure that this will work xD

----------


## Blackfox

if lucid, it wouldnt be scary

if not lucid then yeah probably

----------


## TheSilverWolf

LOL, love the post Benni!

Yeah, Blackfox, that's why I said for the brave--because it is easy to lose lucidity in dreams, especially for the more inexperienced people. Like me. If Lucid it would be freakin' awesome and not one bit scary, as long as you reminded yourself that you can't be hurt. 

I'll PM you if I succeed in this. I'm in the LD competition that just kicked off, so maybe I will have a nice little Silent Hill LD that I can get a lot of points for and do Team Square proud! HOORAH!

~SilverWolf~

----------


## Ashikael

::shock::  You are much more brave than I! I'd love to hear others experiences though! When I first played the game I had nightmares about it often, it really disturbed me. Usually they'd involve 'lying figure' or 'mannequin' monsters which freaked me out the most. Now if I'm in a dream, and I see the Silent Hill sign, my reaction is usually this:

----------


## ryytytut

Safer to fight beerus the destroyer

----------


## Obliviated

Sounds great, I'll definitely try it out

----------

